# Tire preservation techniques?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A lot of us run vintage tractors (over 25 years old) and are still on the original tires. What potions, lotions and alixirs are you guys using to prevent/slow down weather cracking in the sidewalls of your tires? Or is 25 years all I should expect from my tires


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i seem to recall a simlar thread on the other forum.. some were saying armorall is useless and does more harm to your rubber.. but another product 303 worked really well... anyone familiar with this product??


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I haven't and don't currently use anything and obviously have cracks in the tires, or I wouldn't be looking to see if there is a solution. I've heard stories too, of some products actually making it worse, but it was just stories. I figure that folks here would know what the scoop was on anything that really worked.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

I wouldn`t use anything but 303-product. Its the best but like a vitamin it wont heal a wound.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

One of the best remedies would be prevention....parking it out of the sun will prolong tire life.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *A lot of us run vintage tractors (over 25 years old) and are still on the original tires. What potions, lotions and alixirs are you guys using to prevent/slow down weather cracking in the sidewalls of your tires? Or is 25 years all I should expect from my tires  *


I use and have had EXCELLENT results with 3M Dry Type Silcone spray. It actually preserves rubber and keeps it very soft and pliable. I use it on my tires and weather stripping in my automobiles. The weather stripping is like new in my 1987 Nissan.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well my feeling is don't worry about it. 

I JUST changed the rear tires on my Mom's 1970 JD112 last year, and my 83 Ingersoll 224's rears are "almost" ready to be replaced. Probably later this year, or next. I figure that many years, you probably want a change anyway.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

The knowledgeable owners of motorcoaches use Aerospace Protectant 303 in order to keep their tires from weather cracking. It's talked about as being the only thing that helps extend the life of the rubber. Seldom do we wear out the tires on our motorhomes. The tire manufacturers warn that the tires should not be used longer than 6 years, but we don't like the idea of replacing tires that still have 65% of the thread left. Many of us use 303 to extend the life beyond 6 years. A set of tires will usually cost about $2,400.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I usually just keep mine covered up in mud, and those that are not are usually covered in moss and algae.........and a few are usually covered in dog pee from the neighbors mutt! MOst of my equipment is always parked uder roof so they are not out in the hot sun unless they are in use.

If they are cracking on the outside walls just turn em around and put that dry rot cracking to the insides. Then its not noticeable!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *The knowledgeable owners of motorcoaches use Aerospace Protectant 303 in order to keep their tires from weather cracking. A set of tires will usually cost about $2,400. *


you mean motorcoach tires willie? Man thats a lot of money... I ordered some 303 on line from 'the spa depot' it was a the cheapest i saw on line... id like to see how it does..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use 303 protectant on my boat canvas but was not aware you could use it on tires. I will give it a try on my truck and trailer tires. 

SJ, did you try looking on the Boater's World web site or Boat US? How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i searched on yahoo and picked the cheapest.. but did not try boaters world.. or boat us

it was 11.95 for 16 oz and 49$ for a gallon w/Free shipping 

it seemed a little cheaper than the other places i tried - definetly not cheap, just cheaper than the other places..

ps. that was 303 protectant


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you nailed about the best price out there with the free shipping SJ. :thumbsup:


----------

